# a bit under-whelmed..:(



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

right, ive just had a go at detailing my car, after washing tbm, claying with sonus green then drying the car i got out the kestrel DA..
using a sonus 4" spot enhancing pad with lime prime, i was hoping for more than i got tbh. basically, i put a small amount of LP on the pad (about the size of a 20p coin) then switched the machine on, at speed 4 i started polishing while it did slightly improve the paints gloss and depth, it has'nt touched the very light swirls that are present. tbh i don't think i worked it for long enough as i was very nervous (as silly as that sounds) i got a bit dis-hearted and only done half the car and left it at that, so its not wearing any wax now either..:wall:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Did you spread the polish on speed 1 first, then work up the speeds upto about 5 on the PC, letting the polish break down? Did it go clear?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Did you spread the polish on speed 1 first, then work up the speeds upto about 5 on the PC, letting the polish break down? Did it go clear?


i was using my kestrel DA (first go as well) so i was a bit unsure about what speeds to use and how long to work it for, so i used it on speeds 3-4 and only worked it for like 30 seconds or so - i was a bit worried about damaging the paint, so i ended up 'tensing up' if that maks sense..


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Try spreading the polish on speed 1 first, over an area around a foot square, then step up the speeds, after 1 set of passes, until you reach 5 and then work it until clear. Once clear, work your way back down the speeds again until you get to 1, then switch off the machine, wipe off and inspect. :thumb: Check the heat as you're working though.

You definately need to work the polish longer than 30 seconds though, a good few minutes usually


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Try spreading the polish on speed 1 first, over an area around a foot square, then step up the speeds, after 1 set of passes, until you reach 5 and then work it until clear. Once clear, work your way back down the speeds again until you get to 1, then switch off the machine, wipe off and inspect. :thumb: Check the heat as you're working though.
> 
> You definately need to work the polish longer than 30 seconds though, a good few minutes usually


thanks BeardyBoy should i 'prime' the pad i'm using before starting as well - with QD or water? when you say work it until its clear, does that mean when i can't see it on the paintwork any more? sorry for sounding like a rank amateur:wall:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah, prime the pad with a quick spritz of QD first, and rub your hand over it, to push it into the pad slightly :thumb:

Until clear - pretty much until it's a very fine haze and is clear - you should notice this when polishing - i can't get the right wording for it :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Yeah, prime the pad with a quick spritz of QD first, and rub your hand over it, to push it into the pad slightly :thumb:
> 
> Until clear - pretty much until it's a very fine haze and is clear - you should notice this when polishing - i can't get the right wording for it :lol:


thanks, i'll bear this all in mind as i'm going to use LP by machine on another car over easter hopefully


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Good luck with it all :thumb:

I didn't notice the first part about LP - not tried using it myself, so my process might not be the same with LP - but it is with Menz/Megs polishes etc. :lol:

Someone else can give you a better idea with the LP i'm sure.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

anyone else with experience of using LP by machine?


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi m8, i found using LPL by hand much better. Could be worth a try. Didnt enjoy using it with the kestral at all.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

weemax said:


> Hi m8, i found using LPL by hand much better. Could be worth a try. Didnt enjoy using it with the kestral at all.


ive used LPL by hand before with great results, but i wanted to use LP by DA as my car has got very light swirls. also because this was my first go with a DA, i used LP rather than the menzerna polishes i have because its not too agressive


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You just working it hard enough Kev - it can deliver results - look at what ahaydock did to an M3 with LP and a G220.

It's just down to technique - you will get braver with it. 

Also, are you sure the backing plate and pad were spinning? Make a little mark on the backing plate..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> You just working it hard enough Kev - it can deliver results - look at what ahaydock did to an M3 with LP and a G220.
> 
> It's just down to technique - you will get braver with it.
> 
> Also, are you sure the backing plate and pad were spinning? Make a little mark on the backing plate..


thanks Russ ive seen what can be done LP so maybe i set my hopes too high for my first go.. i'm pretty sure the pad was spinning, i'll mark both of my backing plates ready for next use.:thumb: also, whats the best way of cleaning spot pads, i was going to do them by hand with washing up liquid? think i'll just go and put a coat of wax on the car to protect it until i can try again


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah just wash them with washing up liquid - easiest way. You can 'spin dry' them on your DA too, on speed 6.

Just put some spray wax on for now if you're going to try again soon?

Oh and I meant *not* working it hard enough - missed a word out


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Yeah just wash them with washing up liquid - easiest way. You can 'spin dry' them on your DA too, on speed 6.
> 
> Just put some spray wax on for now if you're going to try again soon?
> 
> Oh and I meant *not* working it hard enough - missed a word out


thanks again Russ ive just put a coat of purple haze on for the time being as i'm not sure when i'll be able to give it another go, these have made it worth while though:





































:argie: very happy with the result, its just the swirls that annoy me atm


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

definately need to work for more than 30 secs! at least a couple of minutes - use a finishing pad if you aren't too confident as you wont get much cut.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks ITD i was just really nervous more than anything


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is there anyone local to you who could show you the ropes?

I remember my first time with my PC and Sonus Polish - I was scared too!

You really can't do much damage with a DA and LP though.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Is there anyone local to you who could show you the ropes?
> 
> I remember my first time with my PC and Sonus Polish - I was scared too!
> 
> You really can't do much damage with a DA and LP though.


not sure tbh, i'am going to get a scrap panel soon though to practise with my menzerna pads and polishes.:thumb:


----------



## shinymotaa (Oct 1, 2008)

I generally tend to like a bit of last touch to prime the pads, works for me fine:thumb:


----------

